# Why does yogurt make me sick?



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think it's a lactose problem because I can eat ice cream, cream cheese, regular cheese.... But yogurt, sour cream, & I think also cottage cheese all upset my digestion in varying degrees. I was eating lactose free yogurt every day a couple weeks ago & by day 4 I knew something had to change. Stopped eating it & everything back to normal. Have tried various types of yogurt & probiotics. What could it be?

Sent from my Evo Shift using TapaTalk, please forgive typos


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

Just commiserating. I can eat ice cream cheese stuff made with milk pretty well. If I eat a bowl of cereal with plain milk omg I'm in hell. I'm so much in pain from bloating I can't walk or move. Doesn't make sense to me either. yougurt also flipflops my stomach


----------

